# LOOK KG86 Hinault (Kevlar 200)...Advice on building up?



## eeelima

Hey all,

I've recently come into a relatively immaculate KG86 frame set, incl Dura Ace 1'' headset. I just wanted to know if anyone has one of these, how theirs has held up over the years (it's 24 years old and the carbon tubes and aluminum lugs are bonded by epoxy), or any advice on which parts to use, how I should treat it, or how I should test its structural integrity. Not sure what the front derailleur situation will be, as I will probably have to get one with a clamp. Found 10-speed Dura Ace downtube shifters on eBay that hurt me in the wallet but will complete my 10-sp Shimano drivetrain. Also very luckily got a LOOK Carbon Ergopost 2 from a forum member that fits the rare 25.0mm seattube diameter. 
Also wondering what length BB I will need to have proper chainstay clearance, if anyone would happen to know this. I'm going to most likely be using 53/39 cranks.

Thanks, and enjoy the pics! 
Any commentary or advice is very welcomed.


----------



## Dave Hickey

That is in beautfiul shape.. I have a KG86. I rode it for years. 

If you want to go period correct, Team La Vie Claire switched from Record to Dura Ace in 1987. Dura Ace 7400 7 or 8 speed would be period correct..

Beautiful frame....


----------



## eeelima

Dave - 

Thanks for the advice, though since this frame happens to be older than I am, don't particularly care about period correctness. Just want to have a fantastic bike to ride 2hrs/day this summer. 

DId you ride yours with a full groupset, or as a fixed-gear?


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

Rather than worrying about period correctness per se, you better worry about rear dropout width. If 126 mm, then you need to use 6 speed (e.g., DA 7400) or 7 speed (e.g. DA 7401). If 130 mm, then you can use 8, 9, 10, or 11 (Campy) speed. If it's 126 mm, then forget about using your DA 10 speed (to include your DA 7800 or DA 7900 downtube shifters). If you do need to use 6 or 7 speed, then you can still use DA 8 speed (DA 7402) downtube shifters, which are easier to find than DA 7401 (7 speed). Don't even think about trying to spread a 126 carbon frame to 130,


----------



## eeelima

I wouldn't dare. Spacing is 130. I guess I implied that I'm starting from scratch but such is not the case. A hodgepodge of Shimano parts are coming in from various ebay people, however I do already have my wheelset: a rear Roval Fusee Star (works great with the colors!) and a front Alex A-Class 295. The only reason I'm doing 10-spd is because the Roval, which I managed to get off of Craigslist on a trip to Toronto for $90 (it's a $400+ wheel) came with a 10-speed only freehub body. I would have done this the "right" way, however am a 21-year old bargain hunter who, for now, needs to also have rent money!

Yes, much of my drivetrain will be 105 and Ultegra. I've apologized to the LOOK gods.


----------



## Dave Hickey

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Rather than worrying about period correctness per se, you better worry about rear dropout width. If 126 mm, then you need to use 6 speed (e.g., DA 7400) or 7 speed (e.g. DA 7401). If 130 mm, then you can use 8, 9, 10, or 11 (Campy) speed. If it's 126 mm, then forget about using your DA 10 speed (to include your DA 7800 or DA 7900 downtube shifters). If you do need to use 6 or 7 speed, then you can still use DA 8 speed (DA 7402) downtube shifters, which are easier to find than DA 7401 (7 speed). Don't even think about trying to spread a 126 carbon frame to 130,



The rear end on this bike is not very stiff....while it was designed as 126mm rear, mine actually measured 128mm..I had no problem using either 126 or 130 rear hubs


----------



## Dave Hickey

eeelima said:


> Dave -
> 
> Thanks for the advice, though since this frame happens to be older than I am, don't particularly care about period correctness. Just want to have a fantastic bike to ride 2hrs/day this summer.
> 
> DId you ride yours with a full groupset, or as a fixed-gear?



I've ridden mine as both... It's a fantastic riding frame....


----------



## rward325

Gorgeous frame! Let us see it when it is built up.


----------



## twiggy73

OMG OMG OMG 

this is the frirst time of have seen another frame exactly like mine OOMG i am very excited lol 

I love this bike i have had mine for 19 years until i finally upgraded to a 585 origine 

i can tell you more about it if you post the serial numbers on the bottom Cahs from look as mentioned to me about how to understand them lol 

WoW mine has shimano 600 from 1991 

was told to look for a sun tour group set to take it back to its hey day 

Would love to chat to you eeelima 

It is funny you know cause my new 585 rides so similar to this fram it is very uncanny 

Twiggy73


----------



## rward325

I think it is to old to ride it might asplode. You should send it to me right away for proper disposal!


----------



## twiggy73

rward325 said:


> I think it is to old to ride it might asplode. You should send it to me right away for proper disposal!



No send it to me not rward325 lol send it quick before it asplodes lol 


Twiggy73


----------



## eeelima

Alright fellas, it's finally done. As mentioned, I got the frame and then acquired all the parts piece by piece from Craigslist/eBay/forums, so it's a total mishmash. The reason for this was that I was on a serious budget. After paying $100 to have the whole thing professionally put together, I'm proud to say that my total costs for this bike, including everything, are around $900. Not bad for a 10sp carbon road bike that weighs about 16.5lbs on my bathroom scale. When I get a job, I'll hopefully be able to upgrade some parts on it. Enjoy!

List of Parts:

Headset - Dura Ace 7410
Front Wheel - Alex A-Class ALX295
Rear Wheel - Roval Fusee Star
Stem - Cannondale Coda
Bars - Amoeba 6061 T6 Ergo
Seatpost - LOOK Ergopost 2 Ti (Carbon)
Saddle - Bontrager Racelux
BB - Dura Ace BB-7700 (Octalink)
Crankset - 105 FC-5502
Pedals - Sampson Stratics 775 (Titanium)
Cassette - 105 CS-5600 (10-spd)
Rear Derailleur - 105 RD-5600
Front Derailleur - Shimano 600 (Old Ultegra)
Chain - 105 Super Narrow
Shifters - Dura Ace SL-7800 Downtube 10sp Indexed
Brakes - Campagnolo Mirage
Levers - Standard 105s
Tires - Vittoria Zaffiro Pro 2


----------



## rward325

That looks nice, now go out and ride it! That is the same seatpost I ended up using on my KG 176, only decent one I could find in the right size.


----------



## eeelima

Hey Twiggy,

When I first got this frame, I did see your posts about the serial numbers. This frame's serial numbers are B53G06 and K6 on the other side. According to what that LOOK rep told you, this would have been the 6th frame ever produced on line G.


----------



## twiggy73

eeelima said:


> Hey Twiggy,
> 
> When I first got this frame, I did see your posts about the serial numbers. This frame's serial numbers are B53G06 and K6 on the other side. According to what that LOOK rep told you, this would have been the 6th frame ever produced on line G.



So it is a 53 cm frame production line G frame number 6 built in november 1986 
the K = November is the month built and the 6 = the year 1986 

Awsome wish mine was a 53 it would fit me much better lol 
It is amazing to think that the frame rides so similar to my new 585!!!!


How did you go fitting the 10 speed to it was there any issues regarding the space between the chainstays ??? 
was considering doing the same to mine but got conflicting advice about the width required for even 9 speed ??? 

Enjoy every min riding it if Not send it to me and I will lol 

Twiggy73


----------



## Dave Hickey

eeelima said:


> Alright fellas, it's finally done. As mentioned, I got the frame and then acquired all the parts piece by piece from Craigslist/eBay/forums, so it's a total mishmash. The reason for this was that I was on a serious budget. After paying $100 to have the whole thing professionally put together, I'm proud to say that my total costs for this bike, including everything, are around $900. Not bad for a 10sp carbon road bike that weighs about 16.5lbs on my bathroom scale. When I get a job, I'll hopefully be able to upgrade some parts on it. Enjoy!
> 
> List of Parts:
> 
> Headset - Dura Ace 7410
> Front Wheel - Alex A-Class ALX295
> Rear Wheel - Roval Fusee Star
> Stem - Cannondale Coda
> Bars - Amoeba 6061 T6 Ergo
> Seatpost - LOOK Ergopost 2 Ti (Carbon)
> Saddle - Bontrager Racelux
> BB - Dura Ace BB-7700 (Octalink)
> Crankset - 105 FC-5502
> Pedals - Sampson Stratics 775 (Titanium)
> Cassette - 105 CS-5600 (10-spd)
> Rear Derailleur - 105 RD-5600
> Front Derailleur - Shimano 600 (Old Ultegra)
> Chain - 105 Super Narrow
> Shifters - Dura Ace SL-7800 Downtube 10sp Indexed
> Brakes - Campagnolo Mirage
> Levers - Standard 105s
> Tires - Vittoria Zaffiro Pro 2



Well done.....it looks great...enjoy the ride


----------

